# Nubians Are Coming..................



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Kids due next month. ALWAYS have spots and ALWAYS sold out each year. From a closed herd, two does had quads last year, the smallest was 7#'s at birth! FANTASTIC moms, quality animals, TONS of milk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetsavages (Jan 29, 2016)

Price? Pictures?


----------

